
China's facial recognition rollout reaches into mobile phones, shops and homes - rchaudhary
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-technology-explainer-idUSKBN1Y60MN
======
Fjolsvith
Having spent many years in prison, there is a weird level of comfort
experienced in a highly controlled environment. When the CCP falls from power,
the Chinese people will feel just as uncomfortable and worried about being
found in the wrong place as a newly released prisoner.

------
spectramax
The entire world is going to look back with a 20/20 hindsight - why did the we
allow funding and funneling billions of dollars into China's economy to allow
it rise up as a terrifying dystopian regime. Companies like Cisco made
billions by selling surveillance equipment to China's Xianjin concentration
camps.

These are the things you could do:

\- Fearlessly criticize the CCP, share your thoughts freely, openly and
without fear on social media. Let me give an example - I posted on IG about
supporting HK and I got 10% of likes as my other posts. Not 10% less, 1/10th
as many likes. I am consipiring that has to do with people in the west are
afraid to speak up? Not sure.

\- Support HK protests, donate to Hong Kong Free Press and other newspapers

\- Boycott Made in China goods as much as possible (I understand it is
difficult)

\- Create awareness of CCP's ambitious goals to supress freedom around the
world

\- Call your representatives

\- Do not be afraid to offend pro-CCP Chinese immigrants in your country. It
is a one-sided game - political correctness is a western concept

\- If you're working in a Tech firm, promote high strength encryption methods,
security practices, and surveillance awareness within your company

\- Shut down whataboutism, usually about US. This is unfortunately rampant on
HN, despite of one of the most intellectual communities online. Americans
already criticize their government - just go to NYTimes, LATimes,
WashingtonPost, etc. American spirit is in the ability to express freely, free
press, fair justice, look back and talk about atrocities committed by US
govt., expose American war crimes and many more. There is already a _very_
active debate. We don't need distraction when talking about CCP which is
entirely on a different scale - 2 million people in detention camps, Uigher
wives forced to sleep with Chinese citizens (state sponsored rape on a mass
scale), etc. Please, I plead you

\- Vote politicians that are against Chinese influence

\- Expose Chinese "investments" in your company to gain power

Now is the time to wake up, and act.

